# eBay shipping



## Vape_r (23/9/15)

hi guys.
I've found some stuff on eBay that I would like to order, but before I do so, I have never ordered online internationally before so I do not know how it works. Is it possible that someone could explain the whole process to me please. The item states 'free shipping'. But I heard something about customs making you pay when it reaches here etc. could someone please clear this up for me.


----------



## MJ INC (23/9/15)

Free shipping tends to be the normal mail though sometimes it's an expedited post office option. They pay for the shipping but once it arrives here SAPO normally stops parcels, assess the value and send you a little slip saying you have to come pay to clear the parcel. The whole process is hit or miss. Sometime on a R10000 you pay R50. Other times on a R200 parcel you end up paying the equivalent value. It's also quite a slow process as many will attest to


----------



## Vape_r (23/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> Free shipping tends to be the normal mail though sometimes it's an expedited post office option. They pay for the shipping but once it arrives here SAPO normally stops parcels, assess the value and send you a little slip saying you have to come pay to clear the parcel. The whole process is hit or miss. Sometime on a R10000 you pay R50. Other times on a R200 parcel you end up paying the equivalent value. It's also quite a slow process as many will attest to


How do they get hold of you to let you know that your parcel is at customs?


----------



## zadiac (23/9/15)

Keep in mind that if you order something that is already manufactured in SA, then you pay almost double for that product, like cotton for instance. It depends on what you want to order. If it's a mod, then tell them to mark it as an electronic cigarette otherwise they mark it as a battery holder and then you pay 75% duties. Been there, done that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MJ INC (23/9/15)

Vape_r said:


> How do they get hold of you to let you know that your parcel is at customs?


They mail you a little slip of paper informing you there is a parcel awaiting you. A lot of the time it's at your local post office that you need to pay and collect but for larger parcels and stuff you normally collect from their facility near OR Tambo as the branches don't have a lot of space


----------



## Daniel (23/9/15)

I normally try and find the same item on Fast Tech or Gearbest , at least with them you sort of covered ... if the Ebay seller has a good reputation I guess that''s fine to order from as well ... but it is a bit of a hit and miss as stated


----------



## capetocuba (23/9/15)

Most vape gear is duty free and one pays R19.00 documentation fee plus VAT. Having said that I have received about 10 parcels in past 3 months. Two of them I paid about R60.00 and the balance I paid nothing. The only thing required when bringing in via mail is patience.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape_r (23/9/15)

Thanks so much for the help guys really appreciate it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Keep in mind that if you order something that is already manufactured in SA, then you pay almost double for that product, like cotton for instance. It depends on what you want to order. If it's a mod, then tell them to mark it as an electronic cigarette otherwise they mark it as a battery holder and then you pay 75% duties. Been there, done that.


Now I understand why you guy's don't use eBay and such as often as we (U.S.A.) do. That's a downer you can't take advantage of the good prices and free shipping. Does this apply to local online purchases?


----------



## method1 (23/9/15)

A safer but more expensive option is to register with something like MyUS or Stackry.


----------



## SHiBBY (23/9/15)

I buy literally everything on either eBay, Aliexpress or FastTech. Yes the wait sucks, but even with the added tax from time to time, it's still almost always cheaper than local retail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Now I understand why you guy's don't use eBay and such as often as we (U.S.A.) do. That's a downer you can't take advantage of the good prices and free shipping. Does this apply to local online purchases?



It depends on how you shop, mark it as a gift and ask the seller to put something on the invoice that is not manufactured in South Africa. Some will accommodate you and others won't. I just buy when it favors me, unless I really need something badly, then I'm will to pay the price.


----------



## kev mac (24/9/15)

zadiac said:


> It depends on how you shop, mark it as a gift and ask the seller to put something on the invoice that is not manufactured in South Africa. Some will accommodate you and others won't. I just buy when it favors me, unless I really need something badly, then I'm will to pay the price.


Please help me understand this, it sounds to me like the government penalizes S.A. businesses and manufacturing?


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Please help me understand this, it sounds to me like the government penalizes S.A. businesses and manufacturing?


The government is trying to protect SA manufacturers. If a product is manufactured in SA and you try to import something similar you will taxed heavily, this is to dissuade you from importing. If it is marked as E Cig you just pay VAT if its marked cotton which is manufactured here you get taxed hard.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Pixstar (24/9/15)

My experience with Ebay. This was about 4 years ago so things may be different now: Firstly pay with PayPal, it's insurance that you will get your goods as long as you by from a verified vendor. I purchased a Macbook, seller took the bucks and ran. They honoured the transaction but they give you a voucher because of SA's foreign exchange laws. Anyway, I ordered from someone else on Ebay and it got here via USPS, about 2 weeks. It was delivered to my door by a courier. I had to pay duties in the form of 14% VAT on the value of the Macbook, in cash, no card/cheques


----------



## Pixstar (24/9/15)

Pixstar said:


> My experience with Ebay. This was about 4 years ago so things may be different now: Firstly pay with PayPal, it's insurance that you will get your goods as long as you by from a verified vendor. I purchased a Macbook, seller took the bucks and ran. They honoured the transaction but they give you a voucher because of SA's foreign exchange laws. Anyway, I ordered from someone else on Ebay and it got here via USPS, about 2 weeks. It was delivered to my door by a courier. I had to pay duties in the form of 14% VAT on the value of the Macbook, in cash, no card/cheques


BTW with shipping and VAT it was still cheaper than buying locally.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/6/16)

Daniel said:


> I normally try and find the same item on Fast Tech or Gearbest , at least with them you sort of covered ... if the Ebay seller has a good reputation I guess that''s fine to order from as well ... but it is a bit of a hit and miss as stated


Hey man, how reliable is gearbest with delivery and when it says free shipping, is that true to the text?


----------



## bakersman (11/6/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> The government is trying to protect SA manufacturers. If a product is manufactured in SA and you try to import something similar you will taxed heavily, this is to dissuade you from importing. If it is marked as E Cig you just pay VAT if its marked cotton which is manufactured here you get taxed hard.


I think the penalty is to the tune of 150% and up to 200% if its a clothing item, I might be mistaken though, but it is ridiculously high.


----------



## playa4life (7/4/17)

My first international online purchase will be here in around 51 days. The last 7 days have been torture. I dont want to even know what the next 51 will be like! Damn you #FreeShippingOption!!!
#DamnYouRandDollarExchange

My experience with purchasing international online has been pretty good so far. Lets wait for the item to get into my hands before I add my experience. 
Excited for Days though!!!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/4/17)

Dude when you import - use fedex, TRUST ME!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## playa4life (7/4/17)

Depends on costings. The Rand/Dollar has not been kind to us in recent weeks. 
Thanks though!


----------



## Spydro (7/4/17)

kev mac said:


> Now I understand why you guy's don't use eBay and such as often as we (U.S.A.) do. That's a downer you can't take advantage of the good prices and free shipping. Does this apply to local online purchases?



In the US it also depends on where the seller and buyer is located. Free shipping from US based sellers is normally only available to US buyers. IOW they will not free ship to other countries, the buyer pays the shipping. Sellers in some Asian countries do offer free shipping to US buyers, but from most other countries US buyers have to pay the International shipping. Other than possible local sales taxes (if seller and buyer are in the same state or buyer in the state the item is shipped from), except rarely maybe there are no other fees a US buyer has to pay.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/17)

Importing Rulzzzz…

Anything from China order and forget… anywhere from 1 to 3 months you may get a surprise parcel at your local post office and you may or may not pay Vat… warning... you may think you are saving money but you do not always get what you think you are getting and I have received plenty of goodies that went from the parcel into the bin (actually thrown into the gorge).

Anywhere else on the planet ship to a MyUS account in Florida and then FedEx it from there. Speed wins every time (and of course it adds to the cost) and you will battle to under declare (do that at your peril) and you will have to pay Vat and documentation. Another warning... don't try and get clever on the description of the item... if customs stop to check (and they do often) you will have another delay and a fine.

Any order going through our local Post Office is just frustration supreme… don’t do it unless you have a large stock of tranquilisers.

If the item you seek is available at a local Vendor then buy it there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/17)

And if you order from overseas use PayPal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Importing Rulzzzz…
> 
> Anything from China order and forget… anywhere from 1 to 3 months you may get a surprise parcel at your local post office and you may or may not pay Vat… warning... you may think you are saving money but you do not always get what you think you are getting and I have received plenty of goodies that went from the parcel into the bin (actually thrown into the gorge).
> 
> ...


You have my sympathy,and even though our postal service is deeply in the red I certainly have a great appreciation for the U.S.P.S.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

